# Home-made bitter apple



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I see a lot of people are looking at this thread, but no one has a recipe yet.....so I'll bump it up.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

I decided to google this, so maybe it will help someone. If you make it, tell us how it works!

Homemade Bitter Apple Spray | eHow.com

This one contains rubbing alcohol:
Homemade Bitter Apple-Type Spray | eHow.com

Homemade Bitter Spray?

Maybe this will help. I happen to have some apple cider vinegar here, and decided to mix some with water and let Louie test it...sure enough he wanted to drink the water. I poured even more vinegar in it and dipped my fingers in the water, and that didn't keep him from licking my fingers, although he didn't really care to. But my dog will eat or drink anything... so good luck to you!:wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If inexpensive is the point, I've found that the yellow Listerine (or the generic) works well and is WAAAAY cheaper than Bitter Apple or the other fancy deterrents.


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mouth washer is a good idea, I need to try it to see how it works on my dog.

BTW, how do you use bitter apple? Do you spray it into dog's mouth or only to the thing it chews ? It would only work on my puppy if I spray into her mouth... Is it harmful to puppy?


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

I would go with the Listerine... Luckily for my dog, he doesn't chew anything except his toys. If such were not the case I would be using him to test these different things! Poor Lou.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We mixed the vinegar with lemon juice. It works!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I spray the things. I consider it far too aversive to spray in their mouth.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, we spray "things" also. I wouldn't want to accidentally spray it in her eyes.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

uat1 said:


> Mouth washer is a good idea, I need to try it to see how it works on my dog.
> 
> BTW, how do you use bitter apple? Do you spray it into dog's mouth or only to the thing it chews ? It would only work on my puppy if I spray into her mouth... Is it harmful to puppy?


No, do not spray in the dog's mouth. He would only think that you are hurting him, he wouldn't understand that you are trying to teach him not to bite things.
What do you want to stop your dog from doing?


----------



## uat1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was trying to stop her from chewing/biting her leash.... I sprayed bitter apple to the leash and that only worked for the first 15 minutes and after that she seemed to tough it out. I re-applied and re-applied but did not stop her from biting the leash... unless I spray it into her mouth.... After reading this thread I have stopped doing that but what do I do to stop her from biting the leash?


----------

